# Was könnte das sein?



## fbr (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo @ All,
was würdet ihr meinen was das ist?

DANKE für eure Info im Voraus


----------



## DaniJeep (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was könnte das sein?*

Hallo,
da musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Solche schwarzen Punkte auf Koi nennt man Shimi. Die tauchen bei manchen Koi auf und sind nur ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler.
LG Dani


----------



## CrimsonTide (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was könnte das sein?*

schönheitsfehler ist gut ... gewisse models haben eine ganze karriere auf so einem fleck aufgebaut


----------



## fbr (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was könnte das sein?*

Hallo,


> Solche schwarzen Punkte auf Koi nennt man Shimi.


Vergeht der wieder oder beleibt der?
Wie sind eurer Erfahrungen?

Heraus fangen betäuben und entfernen bei der Gelegenheit gleich einen Abstrich machen?


----------



## josch0_13 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was könnte das sein?*

Hallo,
der wird ewig bleiben, mein Tancho hat einen in selbiger Größe im roten Kopffleck. Ist halt was ganz besonderes.
Lass es wie es ist. Nicht großartig in der Natur rumpfuschen.

LG aus Stade


----------



## gartengerti (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was könnte das sein?*

Hm, denkbar ärgerlich so ein Fleck, aber ich denke mir, solange es nichts Schlimmes ist, kann man doch damit Leben  Kopf hoch, 
tschöö


----------



## DaniJeep (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was könnte das sein?*

Hallo!
Das Shimi wird vermutlich bleiben und es werden evtl. noch weitere Punkte hinzu kommen. Aber bitte nicht selbst entfernen, solche Punkte und kleine "Schönheitsfehler" sind es doch, die jeden Koi so individuell erscheinen lassen.
LG


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was könnte das sein?*

Jetzt wird es bald Schönheitschirurgen für Koi geben - ne Marktlücke!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Annett (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was könnte das sein?*

Hi Nori.

Du wirst lachen, aber das gibt es wirklich schon... wirf mal Google diesbezüglich an. 
http://mittel.koi.de/viewtopic.php?t=870

No comment!


----------



## Mulmig (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was könnte das sein?*

Hallo,

@fbr : umdeuten als Schönheitsfleck! Etwas neben mittig wird als besonders schön empfunden.
Mir gefällt er jedenfalls:smoki

@Annett, ich bin dem Link gefolgt und war entsetzt! No comment wäre vielleicht klüger, aber ich sag's mal: solchen Leuten nehme ich die Tierliebe nicht ab. :crazy
Zum Glück habe ich dort auch einen kritischen Beitrag von einer Teilnehmerin gelesen. 
Ich mag gar nicht wissen, was die Tiere (vor allem die Fehlerhaften oder "Billigheimer") weltweit so erleben (durchmachen). 
Das Tierschutzbewußtsein ist ja andernorts keineswegs so entwickelt wie in Deutschland.
Goldfische im Glas oder im Microteich oder Schönheitswahn am Koi - wo ist denn da der Unterschied: Tierquälerei für Arme oder Bessergestellte...
Bin froh, daß in diesem Forum der Teich und die Lebensbedingungen im Mittelpunkt stehen.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## danyvet (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was könnte das sein?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hi Nori.
> 
> Du wirst lachen, aber das gibt es wirklich schon... wirf mal Google diesbezüglich an.
> http://mittel.koi.de/viewtopic.php?t=870
> ...



ABARTIG!!!!!!!


Danke, Annett, für den Link. Macht mir wieder bewusst, was für Idioten auf diesem Planeten rumwandeln


----------

